# Peeing in unusual places- what to make of it?



## merrybee (May 18, 2002)

Either or both of my 4 1/2 yo dd and my 6 yo ds have been peeing in strange places. I haven't caught them and they both say it is the other person. I found a baggie full of pee behind the dresser! Several container type toys as well as dixie cups have been filled. Once I found a poop in an empty laundry basket. They seem to think this is hysterically funny- in fact any potty word brings peals of laughter. Is this normal? I didn't have this with my older ones. They seem a little old for this much "interest" in body waste. Any sage words of advice?


----------



## milehighmonkeys (Apr 13, 2006)

I would be surprised if a 4.5yo girl would have good enough aim to be filling containers. That could be way off, but that's the first thing that came to mind. My DD (4+) sometimes has to focus to keep it in the toilet (ie. leaning back on the potty, not keeping legs together, etc). I can't imagine she would have to control to fill something significantly smaller and to balance while doing so.


----------



## merrybee (May 18, 2002)

Neither of them aim very well. I didn't say the containers were filled neatly!







So it could still be either of them.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

My money's on your boy, but my DD is still only 2 and poo-phobic. I'd spell out to them that you think it's disgusting, and I'd also make a point of making sure they have lots of visitors home for a while.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

I was going to post the exact idea the other week....my lo is 4 and i've found pee in intersting places the past month....he has a little people farm house and pee was found in the trough where the horse eats out of..with gum mixed in there??????.......in a rubbermaid container with toys....dry bath tub. So i know its the age....when we were living in Mexico he would pee over the balcony every morning. So I know he's an adventurous pee'r...he likes to pee in well different places....i think it's funny..yet not when i have to clean it up or play detective when i smell pee in a room.


----------



## roostery (Jan 23, 2004)

I posted about this this summer. My then 3yo DD was pooping in curious locations, closets, gift boxes, buckets under her bed. She'd been completely potty trained for a year, they certainly weren't accidents.

The only thing that worked for stopping it was bribery. I offered her 3 sunspire m&m's everytime she pooped in the potty. We did this for a few months and then she forgot about the treats and just kept pooping in the toilet.

We never bribed before (or since) but I had some real issues with finding poop in the closets.


----------



## merrybee (May 18, 2002)

Thank you so much for responding. It helps to know that my kids are not the only ones doing this. All these dark theories were coming to mind as to why they would do this. I am feeling relieved. Thanks again.


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm sorry this had me laughing. My three year old son likes to pee in interesting places.. more just before he turned three but he still does it. He likes to pee in cups and buckets and containers and then pour them into the toilet, I always see the evidence. The other day I put a new shelf in the living room and he peed on it, and pointed out "look mummy, this is my toilet."

He hasn't been pooping around thank you!!! He likes to poop in his bedtime/naptime pullup and seems to just save it until then. He only uses the toilet for that occasionally. Now my 16 month old seems to save it until he's diaper free and then finds a place to poop on the floor and play in it.


----------



## sagemomma (Jul 12, 2008)

i think it's a guy thing, i mean DH still likes to pee outside, they never outgrow it. try letting him play outside more, maybe he'll do it out there instead of in your house lol.
i had a neighbor come tell me a few weeks ago that ds peed on a tree.....







i was like " no, you mean a boy ....peed on a tree?. what should we do about it? call the police maybe, or the newspaper..."


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok, as a mom with girls maybe I don't understand the whole "boys pee in interesting places" thing.

Isn't it our job as parents to teach our children the social constraints of eliminating our bodily wastes?

I have been around boys who think nothing of peeing in my back yard. They say they are "allowed". Um, yeah, maybe you're allowed at your house but not at mine! Gross! I was at a block party and a boy had to pee and just peed on a bush right there. I just don't get it nor do I like it. My DD had to pee and I walked her home.

I don't get that this is a "boy thing". It's only a thing if it's allowed. I would never allow my girls to pee anywhere except the toilet (obviously an emergency is a different thing) so I just don't understand why so many people let their boys pee whereever they feel like it. Personally, I think it's gross and really can't stand to see kids peeing all over the place.


----------



## roostery (Jan 23, 2004)

My friends let (or encourage) their DS's to pee wherever they are outside. It definitely bugs me. I tell DD that we have designated places where we pee and poop, and that it isn't healthy do it anywhere else. Other people teaching their kids to pee outside tends to undermine that. Of course people let their dogs pee and poop all over so I'm not sure how long my DD is going to remain convinced that excreting in the toilet is really a health issue.

I also don't think that it's a boy issue. My DD definitely had a fascination with peeing and pooping in odd places, and she's not a boy.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

amcal, mine have never had parental approval to pee out of doors APART from the point where they're walking on tiptoes to avoid wetting themselves- at that point, I tend to tell them to go find a tree. However, we found a container of yellow fluid in my boys room fairly recently







: I'm not convinced that good parenting can counteract this kind of situation, because there's so many things that children do that you would never DREAM of talking about in advance


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

To get my son out of pull ups...we entertained the idea of peeing outside...it worked! Now he's 4 and mostly pee's in the toilet..but if were not close to one...well we have to do what's best at the moment.


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm not sure if the peeing in interesting places post was directed at me, but I did say he _likes_ to - not that he was "allowed." Peeing in the toilet is what is encouraged in the house. I don't have a problem with him peeing outside though, not in a just whip it out and do it anywhere, but you know.. walk to the back of the field and off to the side or something. But, like being naked... people in this country don't seem to have a problem with peeing in places other than in a locked bathroom. I don't think it's healthy to hold it in until it hurts, and that is what happens if you're a kid playing and you don't want to go home to pee.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

:


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meg_s* 
I'm not sure if the peeing in interesting places post was directed at me, but I did say he _likes_ to - not that he was "allowed." Peeing in the toilet is what is encouraged in the house. I don't have a problem with him peeing outside though, not in a just whip it out and do it anywhere, but you know.. walk to the back of the field and off to the side or something. But, like being naked... people in this country don't seem to have a problem with peeing in places other than in a locked bathroom. I don't think it's healthy to hold it in until it hurts, and that is what happens if you're a kid playing and you don't want to go home to pee.

But, why should the rest of us be subjected to your child's pee? I don't want to see a kid whip it out and urinate - even in the back corner of the playground. If I can walk my girls to a bathroom, why can't you walk your boys? I can't tell you how many times I've watched a boy walk to the side of a playground and just pee and the moms think it's hilarious. Yeah, not so much. It's gross.

Of course, I'm not talking about an emergency situation. Those happen and any reasonable person can understand a child having to pee in a field in an emergency but seriously, if you're at a public park, field, neighborhood party, friend's house etc.... how hard is it to walk your child to a bathroom?


----------

